# IUI Girls Part 145



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, to all our recent BFP'ers I hope that everything goes well and that you can join us on the positive thread, Charlie extra special


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


kizzy - i know its hard, but try to leave it till thursday before the next test, do you test at the clinic too?


sandi and charlie WOW, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH OF YOU AND YOUR D/H'S                   

lu - my appt isnt till thursday evening, 40 miles is a lot to do on your own.


hi to everyone.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow lots of good news on this thread  well done all of you BFP-ers  
just wanted to send a special well done to Charlie - soooo pleased for you hun, have been watching and waiting for this moment for you  bought tears to my eyes thinking of you taking a new bub to visit Willow . wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

kj x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow lots of BFP's contrats to you all.

Thanks for the support, hope tomorrow is ok and I dont have to say anything to them I am a crap bag, but needs must, and I wont be happy to be fobbed off again.

Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

katrinar - hope everything goes well tomorrow sweetie                                 


xxdeborahxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all

Thank you all so much for your best wishes. 
 Special thanx to Looby, Candy, Molly, Keemjay, Jilly, Miss jules for popping in, lol xx. We're really hoping this one is staying put and all will be OK.  

katrina - Lots of luck for tomorrow hun.       

Kizzy - Forgot to say happy anniversary. I really hope good news is only 2 days away hun. Thanx for the PM, it's been a v devasting yr, ta love x  

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Katrina   for tomoro sweetie

Kizzy how you feeling now...remember its your anniversary so relax and try to enjoy yourselves tonight 

Lu are you ok hun?

enjoy your evening

J x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Girlies

No probs Charlie, will be keeping my fingers and everything crossed for you    

I am ok now, thanks for all your nice messages, dunno what I'd do without this place!!  

I said to myself I would be okay with treatment and see first attempt as practice run, but you get all emotional and silly on the 2WW that all went outta the window, I'm okay now tho, will know better next time and try be more relaxed.

I am not testing again until Fri or Sat, clinic doesnt do test unless you want them to do a urine one.  By then I am expecting    to turn up as I will be stopping pessaries on thursday.

So even tho I wish I hadnt tested early, its ok better to be prepared cos I KNOW it hasnt worked, I know that sounds weird but I have a feeling, and I'm not giving up just accepting it.

I am so PMT ish its unreal, poor   doesnt know if she's coming or going, its been ages since she was here!!   

Hope everyone else is ok!! Katrina I dont think you did test early! Day 17 is what they told me, and you deffo got two lines chick!!    


 to the 2 wwers, jabbers, pill poppers and   watchers!


Love ya all special girlies XXXX       

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Kizzy - I so hope your pmt signs are BFP signs!

warning! a selfish me post coming up!!!!
I had my scan today - day 10 - folly at 17.5 and triple lining endo at 7.8. I am injecting tonight for IUI on thursday morning - does that seem early to anyone else? what is the ideal egg size? does anyone know?
worried that yet again my ovulation is being 'induced' early - my cycles naturally are more like 28 - 32 days - this will make it a 26 day cycle again. Also have no CM  yet either - sorry tmi
all thoughts appreciated
sorry for no personals ( v selfish)
thanks girls 
lots of love to all
Amanda x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Charlie - What fabulous news, I am sooo pleased for you and your DH.  Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months.  Huge congrats also to Kitty and Sandi.     

Kizzy - hang on in there hun... it aint over yet!  Sending you loads of         Enjoy your anniversary.

Katrina - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.   

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry it's only a short one... feeling like poop!!  Typical... on half term hols and end up being poorly...it's always the way!!!!

Take care all... loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hello ladies,

just wanted to say a big thank you for all the congratulations. im absolutely over the moon haven't ever been able to imagine getting this far.

 to everyone else who got   this month.

kizzy please try not to be too disheartened, it will happen. it took me 4 iui's. the only things i did different this month were stopped drinking completely and took up yoga. im positive they are the reasons in pg.

lots and lots of luck to everyone


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes * 
      

*2006 Sucess *  
Anita IUI BFP FEB 
Kitty IUI BFP FEB
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB

*2ww Baby Makers*
       
Sair 
CK6
Kizzymouse
HellyS
Lou
Rebecca
Redpepper
Dillydolly
Jaynemay
Bodia
Mands

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go*
     
Lucy
Chickadee
Mouse14
Katrina
Claire
Britta
Magpie


*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! * 
     
Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Minow
Molly 
Catspjs 
Deb30 
Struthie 
KellyL 
Babyfish
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
JanT
Misty
Millers
Kizzy
TessaF

*Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments *  
   
Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to the list.
Claire


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quick post to Mands as it's passed my bedtime.... I had 17mm follie on Day 10 and they gave me HCG to do that night ready for IUI 36 hours later. I thought it was early for me too although I have slightly shorter cycles than you. Looks like it worked tho so don't you be doing any worrying.. Best of luck  
Kitty x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

phew - thanks v much Kitty - I was getting my knickers in a right twist!  
xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

A very quick one as its late!

Sair hope you feel better soon I seem to get my cold over and done with before half term kicked in!

Kitty good luck with the 2ww

Katrina good luck for tomorrow

Big HI to everyone else and lots of  

Off on hol tomorrow not back till sunday (worried I'll miss too much and won't be able to catch up!! )
Take care of yourselves ladies and lots of   for you all!

Love Janet xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi all you lovely girlies

I had a crap anniversary, my dp is an insensitive idiot, we didnt even sleep in same bed, he never asked me once since when he got home if I was okay, or this morning after abandoning me saying he couldnt sleep cos I was too restless!!    I said BUT its our anniversary and he said so its just another night!!! I couldnt look at him this morning and left things in a bad way.  He really hurt me and he doesnt seem to care.  

So I am at work today and feel crap, feel sick still and really poopty!!

Sorry me me me again    

Mandy good luck with basting  


 to everyone else XXXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kizzy, I'm so sorry, it sounds like you need some hugs and love from the girls.     
I sometimes have the same problems with Ryan. He doesn't understand sometimes what I'm going through, he just thinks that as the injections don't hurt that I'm ok. He doesn't get that pumping hormones into you messes with your head. Hopefully he'll come round and realise how mean it was to say those things to you. Like my mum says though sometimes you have to just understand that men and women are different and you can't expect them to behave as you would.... 

Please keep your chin up honey, it must be so hard for you right now. We're all thinking of you though and keeping everything crossed for some good news on Friday.

Smile honey
Lu


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Mand - Sounds a good size to me they say around 18mm and you will be there by the time you inject so go girl. lining should be over 6mm - checked that box too hun! Most IUI bastings are between 24-36hrs after jab. Eggie can live for 12-24 hrs so you will be fine!   for basting Thurs go   go!

Kizzy - Sorry Dp is being an ****.   ! I think he is hurting and being a typical man about it. I bet he'll be showing his emotions soon enough, men deal with the whole IF and TX thing differently took Dh a long time to get into how I found the whole experience and he dealt with it all in his way - sometimes we are just a a schism with each other. Nasty that it was also your anniversary, I hope he more than makes up for it later in week!  

LOL to all Charlie xx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Morning all!

Mands, it is difficult to know what to say.  They treat any follie over 18mm as good, and it will grow between now and basting, so it will be there.  And I am sure the CM will turn up too.

But having siad that, I do think that we should all trust ourselves that we know our own bodies well, and speak up.  So I think if I were you I would ask lots of questions, but go ahead this time.  Hopefully you will get a BFP, but if you don't then speak to the clinic when you start you next cycle and see if you can't wait another day or so - you can always use the pee sticks to check that you do not O naturally.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kitty, Sandi, Charliezoom   well done ladies.

 to Tessa, Sarah, Redpepper, Mouse, Dillydolly, Jilly, Sweetcheeks, Claire, Deborah,

Rebecca, how's the 2ww going?

Kizzy, lots of love to you. 

Chickadee, how are you feeling honey? Did you resist BMS?!

Katrina, good luck for your appt. Let us know how you go...

Amanda, good luck for Thursday! Fingers crossed for you! 

Deborah, hope it all goes well for your appt tomorrow. You're right 40 miles each way is a pain. Mum said she'll come with me today though so that's nice. We can go for a cuppa in town afterwards and chill! 
                      
Liz, has old witch turned up? I'll keep my fingers crossed so you can get your treatment underway. How was the reflexology. I used to go and loved it. She always told me off though for not drinking enough water! She could tell!!! 

Jan - have a great holiday! You'll catch up don't worry hon. Good luck with the noisy bed!! Hee hee hee. Get them to go out on their own for an hour to two! 

Misky, how are you getting on?

Well an update on me! My ovaries were really hurting yesterday and pains in my legs. Called old moo at the hospital and she said don't worry and she'll give me a proper check tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it was just the follie growing a little! I have just the 1 follie so need that one to grow nice and round and big! But not too big eh!! 

Anyway, I'll catch up with you again later.
Hope you had a nice valentines night.
Lu


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Lu,

Don't worry about your ovaries hurting, I am sure that that is becasue they are working so hard to grow you some nice big follies!  I am not sure that they can grow too big, so don't worry about that!

I am getting bored of this 2ww business now.  I have been really good and not bought any hpts yet, because I don't want to test early this time.  The clinic says I can go in for a blood test next Tuesday, but that if I am going to use a hpt I should wait until Thursday or Friday.  I suspect I will do a hpt on Tuesday morning anyway - I am not sure I can face going all the way to the clinic to be told it is a BFN.  But then again....we all send ourselves mad, don't we!

Bets of luck for tomorrow - and GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Rebecca, I hope I've grown some more! The clinic I go to only gives 2 IUI goes so I've got my hopes pinned on it! IVF just seems so much harder to take.

Anyway fingers crossed for next week, hopefully you'll be having a little brother or sister for your children very soon! 

Lu
xxx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Morning girls

thanks for all of your reassuring messages. I am with you Rebecca on knowing your own body - I tried to kick up a fuss but she seemed to determined to go ahead - next month I am going to insist I use pee sticks or that I def leave it at least one more day before HCG injection - even if I miss my ovulation. 

Kizzy so sorry to hear about your anniversary - you poor thing - they just dont get it sometimes do they?! I hope he realises today, what an **** he is being and makes it up to you this evening  

I have another question for everyone (my, I am being high maintenance at the moment!   ) Has anyone had refelxology during their 2ww - or would they recommend for or against it?

Lu - good luck with your scan hope your follie is doing you proud!
sending lots of love and   to all this morning 
Amanda


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kizzy,



Men just do not think the same way as we do about tx - or about pg or babies, in fact.  For us girlies, there is just so many hormones flying around that wwe get obsessed, whereas they are just much more matter of fact about it.  I said to dh this morning that I was wondering what was going on in there, and he just looked a bit surprised and said isn't it a bit early to test yet - he didn't even know when I was meant to test!  But that is not because he does not care, but he finds it much easier to just wait and see - the men don't count each day like we do!

So give you dp a big hug, and tell him that he needs to be a bit more understanding!  You are going through this together, and you need his support.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Kizzy have a  , you and DP will sort it out. Good luck for your next test...

Lu...Yes so far I have resisted BMS - I just wanna give us the best chance of a healthy pregnancy without worrying about multiple babies and any complications...so will be good and wait to start tx again in a couple of weeks  Here is a wee follie dance for u tho     
 for scan

 to you too mands

Catch up with you all later

J x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Good morning sweeties!

Kizzy - blasted men! Rebecca is right - they see things totally different than we do! I hope he is better this evening or I might pop up to Scottland and smack him on the bum!  Hope your not too down today I think you need a big  

Katrina - hope all went well today.

Mands good luck for Thursday.

Sair, I hope your feeling better  

Lucy, go follie go!      ^pompom

Rebecca - hold on in there, 2ww ggrrrrr 

Sandi, Kitty, Anita & Charlie   I hope your all feeling well girls!

 to everybody else!  


Well, there is nothing like a neg hpt test to wake up the old  .... 99% sure that she is on her way! So I'll be on the   to the clinic in the morning - hurrah! I'm 

a bit scared about it all now its getting nearer. Thank goodness I have all you girls to talk to about it all - again - THANK YOU!!! 

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

good luck Liz. we're all here for you! 
Lu
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girlies

Thanks for all your support once again, I really think I would crack up if it wasnt for you all       

DP thought we were gonna not get stressed and take things as they come (by WE he means ME!!) but I had no idea how I would react, and yes he needs to understand that with the drugs and emotions all over shop its bound to be a bit rough, he expects everything to be easy!!! GRRRR!!! 

They hardly have to do anything but they make a big enuff deal!!!  



So heres some good luck to all you soon to be basters    

Hope you dont all go   like me on 2WW!!!

I dont think I am gonna test again, cant bear it!!! Might wait and see  


      for all you lovely girlies
sorry its just a quickie on lunch break xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Mands - reflexology is only Ok in 2ww if a light treatment, no wanna big push on the uterus if an embie is in there! Is it someone who is familiar with fertility treatment? If so they should know where to avoid but I know someone who treats women with fertility issues (she even works at a local fert clinic near me treating women there) and she doesn't treat women in their 2ww. When I had it last year I used it for first 2 weeks only and never in 2ww. 
Speak with your practitioner and see what she says.

Jan - Happy hols. Good luck with squeaky bed! LOL x

Lu - hope the follie is a good size, you only need one! Hope it is behaving and reacting to the Nikkiank follie dance      ! Really hope the appointment goes well.

Katrina - How did it go?

Sair - How are you doing? Thanks x

Rebecca - I hope things feel less   as you head to the weekend. Not long now you are past the half way mark. Hopefully you will get your 3rd success and lil ones will be happy to have a sibling on the way! Keep  

    to all you injectors and basting girls Chickadee, Claire Lucy, Mouse14, Katrina, Claire, Britta

 for   Tessa, Sair, CK6 (ta hun xx), Kizzymouse, Sweetcheeks, HellyS, Vicks, Lou, Rebecca, Redpepper, Dillydolly, Jaynemay, Bodia

Lol and stciky vibes to Anita, Kitty & Sandi  

  to anyone I've missed. Charlie xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello - me again - just a quick message for Amanda,

you were asking about Kinesiology. I have found it a real help. It's the most 'holistic' treatment that I have found.

It's difficult to describe how it works - but it's all to do with muscle testing. Prob best if you have a look at this link

http://www.systematic-kinesiology.co.uk/what-is-kinesiology.html

The lady I go to is very good. She explains what she is doing as she goes along - its all really interesting. I started seeing her last Autumn for hypnotherapy, and now we have

dealt with 'the mind' she is looking into any physical blockages that might be stopping me conceiving. She said a couple of weeks ago that she had picked up a blockage in the

stomach area (which covers all the reproductive organs) & that she thought it was and emotional blockage, so she has cleared it. I'm sure thats why my cycle has been a bit

weird this month, plus the girl I see for reflexology said that the stomach area on my feet were much warmer - a good sign! Also the kinesiologist has put me onto some vitamins

that will stabilise my blood sugar levels, and I feel so much better in myself - more get up and go!

Hope this that explains it a bit anyway!

I will just add that the hypnotherapy has really helped aswell & I feel much more positive about everything!

Liz
x


----------



## vicks (May 11, 2005)

Hi

I wasn't sure whether to post a separate topic or not, so thought I'd post in here to be on the safe side.  I got a BFP last Wednesday after my first cycle of IUI (with clomid).  Thrilled that it worked first time (and suprised too - as I knew that the odds weren't great!). 

I posted for the first time last week - as I'd tested early (on Sunday 5th)  and although I got a positive, I then remembered that it could be the hormones from the hcg injection still in my system.  I had an agonising wait till the correct testing date (Weds 8th) to get confirmation that it really was positive (and have done just a few (!) tests since just to be sure!).  It's taken us 2 years to get here (unexplained infertility) so we are both delighted - though as it's such early days we are both being quite cautious in how excited we get!

Anyway, thought I'd let you all know - I know how much I always loved reading success stories - as it really does give hope.  Feels a bit surreal that I'm actually now in this position myself! Best of luck to everyone.

x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Vicks!

       

Well done! First time can work!!

Sorry you have had a 2yr wait to get the BFP but you are there now. I did the same as you, mad at early testing! Cruel to ourselves aren't we?! Well done hun, i'm sure you feel it is worth all the agony now 

You can continue to join in on this thread or pop straight over to the BFP thread follow this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47452.30.html

The girls are lovely on either thread and you are most welcome at either.

A few of us have had BFP and are lurking here until we feel brave enough to truly believe our BFP!

I too had clomid & IUI.

Blew you some more bubbles hun 

LOL and many  lots of sticky vibes  Charlie xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope everyone is ok

me me me...................

I am now on day 1 and will have to phone the clinic to start again. I think I am going to ask the Dr if he realistically thinks I am going to have any success with the iui. Its my 3 try and 1 of them was abandoned due to slow growing follicles. My cycle used to be a regular 35 days but the last 1 on clomid was 42 and this 1 with injections was 32, I don't know if the injections mess it up but the who process messes with your mind and if the Dr says he has doubts I think I should go onto something else. I have been a mega grump for the past couple of days and knew af was about to arrive cos I got 2 spots on saturday which naffed me off 

anyway....

Kizzy send your dp here and I'll give him a good slap but he'll have to wait until I've sorted my own out first 

Well done Vicks, Ithink you're the 4 th now there must be something in the water and as I only drink beer then thats why I've had no luck( I am joking about the beer really  )

I'll catch up later when I have stopped be a grump


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girlies

Congrats Vicks well done!!!!    

Hugs for Dilly,,, hope you feel happier soon!  

Charlie I am praying you got a sticky lil un in there!!  

Thanks to everyone today for cheering me up, I've actually had a good day and do not mind if I get a negative on Friday (thats when I've decided to test...or maybe Sat if I get too scared!!)

 might come before then as I have my last pessary tomorrow night!!

I have made up with DP we had   and I said I know everything's been mental and I've not been "me" but I am pumped full of hormones!!! And emotional!!

He said yeah he knows it not my fault but said he doesnt know how to help me, I said its simple...cuddles!!!!

thats all I need, to know you're there, so think we ok. He is strong silent type anyways so I am used to him not showing emotions very much but he does love me, must be quite scary for him too!! 


Sending all you lovely IUI girls lots of     


XXXXXXX 
ps.Hows your follies LU? XXXXXXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Guys 

A me post I'm afraid.... just heard back from the clinic with the results of my latest urine sample and the hcg has increased instead of dropping like they thought but not by much.  They wont let me come off the cyclogest until they have spoken to a Dr and that wont be till tomorrow morning now.  I am bleeding quite a bit and have horrid pains so I am worried sick about everything.  

Sorry to still be on this thread but everything is just turning into a huge nightmare.

love Nikki xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry me post coming.

Had appointment today and they are not sure if I have a blood cyst or endo, my cs is off just now and the Dr I seen not so good,  have to go back on the 15th March to see him I made sure they knew I was not happy and want something done, that will be 7 months with cysts and I am going  , I am so   right now.

Katrina


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Cheer up Dillydolly, although I know what you mean about the af spots, I always get a bit shiner on my chin!  Make sure that you have a good chat with the dr about the options.  It is a difficult one, because iui does have a lower success rate, but then again it is not quite so major.  All those who move from iui to ivf seem to think that we have it easy!

I am Glad you are feeling better kizzy, give your strong silent one a big hug and tell him what you need!

Congrats Vick, and welcome, although I think you are off to the BFP board immediately, you lucky thing!

Well, I ordered some hpts today by mail order, so I am hoping that they will not arrive until Monday.  That will mean that I cannot test early!  Although, thinking about it, I should probably have ordered them tomorrow - oh well.  Still, better than paying the ridiculous prices in Boots - lots of advantage points I suppose!


Oh Nikki, you poor thing, fingers crossed for you.  I would tuck yourself up in bed and look after yourself - and will that hcg up!

And poor you Katrina too, they really are messing you around.  A big cuber-hug coming your way....


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Nikki - Oh Hun   to you. What are you to do now, how long are you left waiting? I am really hoping it is good news lovie and not all over.  How are you doing, somehow hanging on in there I hope   ? Take real good care.

Dillydolly - big   for you. I hope you find the clinic helpful in finding the right route forward. IUI does still work for some at 3rd and 4th go. But you have got to follow your gut instinct and go with it. Lots of   for you.

Rebecca - I hope those HPT's hold off for you until you feel you really need um! Good luck again for   and of course testing when the time comes.

Katrina - I hope they get some news on this for you soon. When is the next appintment? You must be feeling very   &   you are suffering so much, I wish I could wave a wand and make it better for you.

Kizzy - Glad he came round!  

LOL to   Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Nikki and Katrina

Oh my you poor darlins, hope you are both okay XXXXXXXX


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just been popping in to see how everyone is doing and wow   lots of  
Congratulations to everyone.thats fantastic news.

Have not really taken in my bfp yet,so not really posting on other sites yet,but at least when i do i will have lots of people to chat with 

Everything is going o.k. here,although still worry

Hope to see lots more positives  

anita.xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Anita,

It's really good to hear from you. How are you?

What date are you now? Do you have an early scan booked? 

Try not to worry   and ta for best wishes. I hope we can catch up on BFP soon, lots of sticky vibes to us all!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


anita - you give us DIUI girls hope, congratulations honey.

katrinar - the quickier DR Haxton gets back to work the better to get us girlies sorted out.

charlie - again congratulations sweetie.

lu - it sounds like those lovely follies are growing.

vick - huge congratulations                   


dilly - best of luck sweetie for this cycle        

kizzy - glad to hear things have sorted themselves out.

rebecca - they might come before that, but stay away        


hi to everyone,  will let u all know how my appt goes tomorrow night


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx
a


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Dillydolly - sorry to hear you're blue. Sending you lots of  

Lu - hope you're feeling a bit better. Come on you  follies!  

Nikki and Katrinar - you both need big hugs  

Magpie - lots of   to you.

Rebecca - keeping everything crossed for your third successful IUI    

Deb - good luck for tomorrow  

Kizzy - Glad things are better today. I think we can all sympathise. I was crying my eyes out in bed the other night and DH just rolled over and went to sleep! We talked about it the next day and he said that men don't understand that sometimes all a girl needs is a cuddle. Sigh. I'm sending you super huge postive vibes.   

Vicks - great news about your   let's hope that all our good luck will rub off on everyone else!

Charlie and Anita, fellow BFPers - still sending you sticky vibes. Anita, I'm glad you've said that you've not taken it in yet. Was just discussing this with DH. I thought that a BFP would have me jumping around for joy but I think because we all go through this endless, horrible rollercoaster of emotions frequently believing that it may never happen it will take us a long time to stop being scared and for it to sink in. I've never had a BFP before.

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned.
Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Deborah hope appointment goes well, I agree about Dr Haxton, I need him back, he does pop in but wasn't in today, hopefully he will be back in March if not it will be a c/s from Paisley who will decide about my next course of action or not.  I was just wondering do you know how much IVF costs at the Nuffield?

Katrina


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick one from me.

Wishing everyone the best for luck with their BFP/bastings and 2WW.

Nikki I can sympathise with you I was in a similar situation when I m/c, my hcg stayed the same for a few days.  Sending you and DH  , and I know it's difficult try and stay positive.

Well I'm on day 3 of the injections and have Scan on Friday, so we will see what happening in there (if it's like last time nothing at day

Claire


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


katrinar - yes, we need him back, i hope he's getting better.  i think IVF is about £2300 without drugs, will find out tomorrow for you, im interested too, they did have a price list on their website but it has gone now.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks doll, that would be much appreciated, I think I will phone them, I dont know if they do egg share, not heard of many people in Scotland talking about it, I seem to produce many, I am snuffing just now and when they scanned me today I had the cyst and about 4 follies there too, it would help cost if they did, that hopefully is a while away if all goes well in March.

Love Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

katrinar - i know that a clinic in edinburgh does egg share, if you have the HFEA guide look at the scottish clinics.


HTH

XXDEBORAHXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Girlies

DAY 17 official test day and I woke up this morning and went for a pee (to scared to test) and found a small spot of brown discharge (TMI!!) when I wiped.

So I guess   is coming now.

Armed with tampons and painkillers today, still put in pessary anyways as this was last day for taking them.

If   doesnt come today, then I will test tomorrow morning but I think you can safely put me down for a  


Ah well here comes round 2, will phone clinic tomorrow and it will all start again in 3 weeks!!  


Sending you all  


XXXXXXX


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Kizzy,

Lots of love and   for you hun. If old   does turn up I hope you have great success with round 2! I'm really sorry it didn't work this time but there are a lot of people that 2nd time is for them   keep  

Lol Charlie xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Well done Vicks, that's great news.

Sorry to all the other ladies on here having a hard time.   huge cuddles for you all.

Kizzy, I'm sorry to hear about AF.  for you too honey.

Nikki,  you're really having a tough time eh. I'm so sorry.

Hello to our BFP'ers Charlie, Anita, Vicks, Sandi, Kitty. Sticky vibes coming your way.

Chickadee, hello honey.

Rebecca, good luck for testing   hope those tests don't come too early.

Hello Deborah, did the appt go ok?

Katrina, sorry you're having a hard time of it. 

Good luck for your scan on Friday Claire.

Liz, how are you doing? 

Dillydolly, sorry you're also having a hard time.

Well an update on me...

It's not going well. The 10mm follicle was a mistake, I saw the senior nurse who was lovely and she said that the moo of a nurse had measured 2 follicles instead of 1 or it has shrunk. They've double the meds and now I have to inject into my thigh as it was making me sick. I've had a couple of hours sleep again so feel so grotty and tearful again. She thinks they'll have to abandon this time around and then start again in March. How do I stay stress free and calm through this? Any suggestions would be appreciated ladies.

Anyway, I'll catch up with you later on.
Have a good day.
Lu
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 
An awful lot to catch up on again! Gosh, 

Anyway - wonderful news and huge congrates to Vicki, Sandi and Kitty. I hope it all sinks in and you can start enjoying as soon as possible. I really hope that good stuff rubs off on the rest of us. 

Charlie, after reading your story with your little girl, I hope this one is truly happy and healthy in every way. The tests sound awful, but if they put your mind to rest and you can enjoy your pregnancy, I am sure they are better done than not. Wishing you all the very best for the journey ahead!!

Deborah - I hope the appointment on your own was not too scary, ands that you are still doing the healthy thing. 

Kizzy -I am sorry to hear your news, you had so much going on there. And then for Mr Kizzy to be nasty! Grrr, glad it is all sorted out now tho. Just keep talking ah and hopefully the next anniversary will be better.

Rebecca - good advise as always. You are not allowed to test early - you have had the success so far that we are all looking to you for how it's done. No pressure!! Hope the tests arrive on Monday and not before. Good luck and lots of positive orange vibes coming your way. 

Nikki - so sorry to hear that you are feeling down. We can all relate to that, so stay as long as you need. we are here to listen and hope for you what ever your chosen path. 

Magpie - we are at the same clinic!! Glad you found the lamb, and that it was not somewhere to go off over the next couple of days. May AF stay away and it be the news you have been wanting all these years! Otherwise, good luck for the start of your treatment. 

Lucy - 40 miles sounds awful. I am a distance away from my clinic too. We decided to use this one tho on personal recommendation and I go the country roads. It is nice to get out of the Town and built up areas for a while (unless of course I get stuck behind a tractor and am then late for my appointment). You sound like you have a lovely supportive mum. Glad you had some one there with you when you went to your appointment. Good luck with the extra drugs!

JanT - Somerset sounds lovely for dog walking. Hope the squeaky bed does not interupt BMS too much. I laughed when I read that! What is it about having ones parents in the same house??

Amanda - All the very best for your scan today!!! 

Katrina - Sorry you are feeling down! And I hope your own CS comes back soon. Nag about the cyst and insist that they tell you the real story, not just what they think may be happening. 

Sair - sorry that you are feeling naff and I hope that the sun of the last couple of days has made you feel a little brighter. Lemon and honey and lots of warm cosy clothes me thinks!!

DillyDolly - hope you are feeling better. It is not nice feeling you are in a bad funk and you can't get out of it. As for what to do, get the information and then do what is right for you and DH. 

I am still waiting waiting. Day 19 now. Am working from home today - so should be a constructive day. 

Thinking of you all
M


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Morning all (afternoon really!)

You poor thing Lu - how on earth can they make a mistake like that?  Don't they realise what they put us through?  But don't worry, it may still grow like a good un.

Don't give up all hope Kitty, you never know.  I little bit of spotting is not the same as af.  But if it is, then there is always next time, and it will be easier next time becasue you will know what to expect. 

Well, what is wrong with the post in this country, the hpts have arrived - I only ordered them yesterday!  It is going to take quite  a bit of self control to get through the weekend...


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

ask your DH to hide them from you!   
I'm feeling a little more cheery now but still quite down about things.
Sorry for my moaning ladies.
Lu


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

This is annoying me now, AF not coming!!  I wish it would just hurry up, I might not take last pessary tonight, I just wanna get it over with

Havent time for personals, but just wanna send LUCY a BIG HUG!!

The double dose should do it hun XXXX 

No tips on trying to stay   tho I have been   for ever it seems hee hee


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Big hugs to you too honey
Hang in there. Don't go too


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Kizzy -   Soz hun x It may be the pessaries that are keeping AF away. I hope you get news one way or another soon.

Rebecca - did you mean Kizzy when you mentioned spotting? I got the fear that our BFP Kitty was spotting. Keep the   at the HPT's - who am I to talk!?! Chuckle!
Do you have any of your usual signs? Do you feel like you did the last 2 times? Any thoughts?

Lu - Hun what a moo she is! I cannot believe that. But hey that means you have 2 that could grow with this extra spurt of meds. Eat loads of protein (60gsm a day) to get them growing, I was slow to repsond last month so don't give up. Most important of all do the Nikki follie dance!      
Stayin chilled mmmm. Well practicing Yoga can help, yoga helps one to stay focussing on the now, not tomorrow and not yesterday, this helps to keep the panic out of everything. I would highly reccomend it and a lot of the postures (Asanas) are good for helping follies as blood supply is increased to the uterus. Only do prenatal Yoga for 2WW though as some asanas are very powerful and you shouldn't do twists or inverted postures in pregnancy or 2WW. 

Lots of love and hugs to all that are down and waiting   .

LOL to all jabbin, scans and basting   to U all.

Love Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Lu and Charlie for hugsXX

AF still not here, no cramps or anything!! Or any discharge except pessary yuk!!

I did a test ten mins ago (I know you are s'posed to do it first thing) and still -ve so I guess I will just have to wait for AF yuk!

Not gonna take last pessary tonight, wanna get it over with so I can go back to normal at least for 3 weeks til I start again, have to down reg on day 21.


Hope you are all okay XXXXX


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Arrrhhhhhh.

Sorry Kitty, Kizzy and everyone else I confused, of course I meant Kizzy.

Kizzy, stay with it, you never know, until the fat lady (or the old witch) sings... 

Charlie, I agree about yoga, it is a really good way to focus on something else.  If you enjoy it, then keep it up during while you are pg.  There are some great books out there on the subject.  

Do you know what, I have felt just a little a bit pg today.  Sore boobs and the need to cradle my tummy.  Not sure what that means though, probably that I am going 2ww potty!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh Rebecca

I hope that is a good sign! I hope it isn't   . 
Lots of   and sticky vibes for you    !

I agree - Yoga is fab! I do it quite a bit and did lots when pg with my precious lil on I lost in 24th wk so will use all my prenatal DVD's again, along with some acquanatal, I hope.

Blew you some bubbles too   to help your quest!

Charlie xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think perhaps I'll try the yoga. I need something right now as I'm sat at my desk at work feeling like I could tear my hair out. Why in my job so mean and horrid and stressful. Does stress really hinder things? 

Rebecca, good luck honey, sounds like a good sign.

Kizzy, hang in there honey. Good luck...


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Lucy, you sound really stressed luv xx
Rebecca, I really hope you are preggers XX

But you two are so optimistic for me...c'mon girls ITS OVER!!   I know it is, and I'm okay really truly I am, AF is coming its just the pessaries keeping it away, I chucked my last one in the bin , not taking it tonight, so witch will come.

DP still saying oh maybe tests are wrong but af will be here by then!! but if it keeps him happy!)  

I've closed down my diary now, written the last page, that was quite sad!!!   I liked my diary!!

But I'll be starting a new one soon, reckon next 2WW will be in April by my calculations  

Hope to see a lot of you girlies with BFP's by then!!  

Maybe me and Chickadee will cycle together!!

Love and kisses XXXX


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Big Hug coming your way Charlie.  After all you have been through, I am just so excited about your BFP - lots of sticky vibes coming your way (and a few bubbles!)

And big hug for you to Lu - you really are having a stressful time of it.  Do give yoga a go, or at least a good walk in the fresh air when work is getting you down.  Anything to make you remember that work is only work.... 

And Kizzy, big hug for you too (gosh lots of hugs today!).  I am a ridiculous optimist, dh is always saying so.  But to be honest one of us has to be.  I think he would have given up of ttc years ago, but look where we have got to by being optimistic?  You may still get a BFP, but even if you don't you have had a trial run, and you know what it is like, and what you might do differently next time, so it hasn't been wasted.  So give you dp a big hug tonight and say "we will get there!".


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Twice in one day, I am on fire!!

Rebecca, I love your optimism - keep it up. Just don;t test!! I am very excited that you have a feeling you might be pg again. That would be wonderful news.

Lucy - you do sound down and sorry that nasty nurse can not get her reading right! Yoga is fab and cos you are eatting well to you will feel very virtuous!

Kizzy, it is not over till its over. 

Take care girl's and have a lovely evening!
M


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Charlie - I hope your levels are rising nicely and that u r ok - thanks so much for your info on reflexology - my woman does go v lightly around the nesc area - I find it quite relaxing so decided to go anyway x
Lu - hope u r not so stressed tonight. I hope your eggs' sizes double, but great that u r planning ahead 

Kizzy - sorry to hear that you are so doubtful - I hope you are wrong  
Rebecca - I hope your feeling - is bang on the button - looking forward to hearing some more +ve news  
Misky - hellooooooo - are u on day 19 of your cycle or 2ww?

Kitty, Anita  so nice to hear your pleasant shock of a BFP - it's so lovely that ur still in a happy daze - long may that continue x

Claire - good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Magpie - thanks for the link and info - sounds v interesting - def going to look into it further. Interested in the hypnotherapy too - my dh is feeling v down and blue at the moment, i think he could do with some of that. Hope you are ok 
Vicks - congrats on your +ve - lovely news 

dillydolly - I hope you are feeling a little brighter today - sending u hug  

Nikki - I hope that your levels increase and increase and increase xxxx have they recomended asprin or anything like that?  

Katrina - what a nightmare re cysts - I really hope u get some answers soon. 

I had IUI today - triple layer lining at 9.78 but egg hadnt released yet which I was a bit worried about - so BMS tomorrow too as back up. Its the most sx in one week that my man has for some time!    Although we never hold much hope out for that as he has 100% antibodies and agglutination    
Can I be really nosey and ask any of the London girls that are happy to say - what hospitals are u under for IUI. I am intrigued to know how differently you get treated, monitored etc by them. Although I like the clinic I am with, I am still unsure if I am optimising my chances - I over analyse everything  

sending      to everyone, especially all those not mentioned by name
love Amanda xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Big   to you all, 

Deborah how are you sweetie, how did things go today, thinking of you.

Just a quick one from me as just in from college and need my dinner and a cuppa

Friday tomorrow   going to get hammered on Saturday after the week I have had, it my brothers Birthday.

Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrinar - what college are you at.  d/h is just in from there too, he's at paisley.  will im you.


kizzy - its not over yet you know, best of luck honey                    

lu - hope you are feeling better honey.

rebecca - best of luck honey                   

claire - best of luck with the scan.



well my appt went ok today, the nurse just explained about the meds and what would happen on this cycle as opposed to a natutral one, so just need to wait for a/f now so we can get started, and thats only of they have a donor for us.


hi to everyone, am really tired after travelling today, will be back tomorrow


xxdeborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad your appointment went well, hope they get a donor.

I am at James Watt, not a good college doing bookkeeping, quite boring, How is his travelling on the M8 with the roadworks, not too bad I hope.

Thanks for the PM, you are sure a sweetie, I am going to try acupuncture 1st £30 for an hour, if anyone has had it is it good and is that price good.  and wait and c what Dr Haxton says in March and start saving like mad just incase.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

You lot are too optimistic for your own good!! I call myself realistic and I KNOW that AF is coming during night or in morning!!!!  

I wish witch would hurry up!! 

I am getting so drunk on Saturday yipee!!!  


       for al you lovely IUI girls XXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy sending you lots of     you never know, if not hope you have a good night on Saturday


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning

AF is here...slightly... did a test to make sure, negative as I suspected.

Gonna phone clinic soon.

At least sex drive is back wahey!! DP is happy bless him  

We are both okay with negative, got 3 weeks off b4 it starts again, so quite glad!!

I will try stay around and check up on you lot!! 

Sending you all


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

hello ladies, I was feeling better last night but now I'm sat at my desk I'm getting that sinking feeling. Hmm maybe I'll go get a cuppa and chill for a bit.

Kizzy, I'm sorry this go hasn't ended in a BFP. Next time honey... fingers crossed for you and also for old witch to turn up quickly if she is on her way.

Katrina, enjoy your night out. Make the most of being able to have a drink! 

Deb, glad appt went ok, here's hoping old witch turns up nice and quickly for you honey.

Rebecca, I've got everything crossed for you chick.    

Amanda, fingers crossed that your IUI was spot on and you get a lovely BFP.     

Claire, how did the scan go?

Liz, any sign on AF yet? 

Dillydolly, how are you feeling now? 

Chickadee, when do you think you'll be starting again? I may be joining you again as they think they'll have to abandon this one as follies not growing...   

Hello to Nikki, Sarah, Mouse, Jan - how are you lovely ladies doing?

Charlie, Vicks, Kitty, Anita, Sandi -   coming your way.

Sorry I've probably missed lots of you... I'm a bit wooley headed this morning. 

It's nearly the weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

for you Kizzy. Glad your sex drive has returned!! At least you'll have a good weekend!!

Take care honey

Lu


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Quick one - Sorry!

Kizzy   trial run over, now onto next one and hoping it brings you a BFP! have a good weekend   &   !!

Katrina - have a good time  and lots of 

Lu  a good yoga DVD is Prenatal Yoga Complete it is for sale on Amazon, has a fertility and prenatal programme, instructor has had fertility tx so that helps! It has lots of very gentle and relaxing poses and good for learning some breathing techniques, all will help you to stay focused and relaxed. LOL and   for you hun.

Rebecca - hope you are resisting and good luck for when you give in! What days past Ovulation and basting are you now? Hoping it is good news hun!

Claire - How ya doing? Good luck!
Nikki - lots and lots of love hun. Hope you can stay   It can and will happen. You can get pg and with DE you will be there i am so sure hun! 

Sorry for lack of personals gotta get loads done today as DH back in hospital on Mon and i have to be available for Florence nightingale duties for when he gets out on Tues.

LOL to all you lovely ladies! Charlie xx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Morning all,

Not much time I am afraid so will have to be a quick one.

Have a great weekend Kizzy and Katrina, but don't drink toooooo much!  

Lu, lets get those follies growing!      

Charlie, I hope dh's hospital stay goes as well as you can hope for that that you can enjoy looking after him and spending some time together.

Well, I was basted on Tuesday 7th Feb so day 10 today (I start countnig from the day after, not sure what others do).  Still far too early to test, I know.  My plan is to do a hpt first thing on Tuesday morning, and if there is any flicker of a line to go to the clinic for a blood test.  The clinic says that hpts will not work until Thursday, but I don't want to make all the effort of going to the clinic on Tuesday unless there is some hope.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hugs Lucy, when is your next scan? Maybe follies have grown!!  

Fingers crossed for when you test Rebecca  

Charlie - hope you are okay hun  

I just phoned clinic, she said I have to wait til next period to start treatment again,( cos sonographer is on hols and they only have one person who does scans...its a small place!!)  so its gonna be awhile, never mind I could do with a break from it all, me and DP need time for us and to have some fun!!

So I dont mind, I am working Sunday but am still gonna go out Sat, I can cope with hang over for one day!!!  



Dont worry girlies I will not leave you, I cant I'm addicted to FF!!!!   

Talk laters XXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the hugs Kizzy, scan is at 4.00 today. Hopefully they'll have grown. Ryan gave them a good talking to last night. It was so sweet I cried!   

Make sure you enjoy the break Kizzy! Glad you're not going away.

Lu


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Come back and let us know how follies are doing!!

will do a follie dance for you!!       !!!!

I cant leave here I'm addicted


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi - so much to catch up on again!

Firstly to Charlie, Kitty, Sandi and Vicks       Well done ladies!! sending stay put vibes to you all !!

Kizzy - sorry about   - me too.  Spotting turned into AF on the Saturday night - only day 25! I did three tests over next few days in vain hope I was one of those ladies who had periods over forst few months but no go i'm afraid!  Hopefully second time lucky eh? (that's what happened with my driving test...!)

Lucy - hang in there - sending a   - sounds like you're having a rough time?

I'm so lost with all news that I', going to spend a bit more time catching up before sending any more personals in case I get things mixed up...doh!

Good luck to all those on    - its a mare!  

    to all jabbers and sniffers

xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry about your news Tessa, I think there's a few of us who are hoping second time lucky... 

Lu
x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Lu

its good to be back - missed all the goss whilst away!

Hope today is going OK for you - good luck for scan this afternoon - lets hope your follies have done as they were told   - Nice one Ryan!

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Tessa!!

sorry you got a bfn too, its a bummer, but you have to just get on with it!!  At least I can act normal for a while and do wot I like and have fun with DP!! And have normal sex yipeeee!! No samples or times etc etc!!  

No worrying about treatment, my second one will start in April now.

What about you?  EEEK!! I passed both driving test (bike and car) after 4 times, I hope this wont happen with IUI!!


My AF hasnt become full blown yet but its getting there!

I'm on Day 18, it mustve been crap waiting til day 25!!! I wouldve went   by then

If its not full blown by tomorrow I will do another hpt just to make sure before I go out and get plastered on Sat!!   

Sending you   

XX


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Kizzy!

Good to hear from you girl!

When i said day 25 i meant of whole cycle!!  only 12 days after basting! That's what buggered me up a bit to be honest - i had hoped spotting i was having was imp bleed cos of timing - but it wasn't to be!  What a fab start to our few days away that was!! (NOT).  It caught me out a bit to be honest cos for first time since fertility rollercoaster started I had felt quietly confidnet - so much for intuition!!  So, cried lots, ate lots, had caffeine etc!!
Feel better now, but still peed off that I actually let myself get a bit hopeful - next time i think I'll go back to normal life sooner after basting cos think that time off allowed me to get a bit carried away!  

Going out tonight - so at least can get trollied - but then again might take it steady cos don't want to get all emotional etc!!

When are you starting up again?  I'm having a lap in two weeks - gyn saw for cyst thinks its worth checking for endometriosis - first gyn wuldn't entertain that one even though i have symptoms and wuldn't even discuss possiblity that endo might be a factor!!  I actually hope he's right and that the lap shows nothing wrong, but then at least it'll put our minds at rest.  so we'll probably be up for next cycle in a couple of months - Aprilish time. I'll hang round on this thread though cos too addicted not to!

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Tessa

Oh you poor luv, sorry didnt realise you meant Day 12, thats must have been awful <hugs> 

I am starting up again in April, having a month off, just to have fun again cos feels like a treadmill you're on and cant get off, me and DP need to just be together and have fun for now!!

Good luck with lap, I had one last year cos they thought one tube was blocked, but it either sorted itself out when they were fiddling around or wasnt blocked...weird! I dunno why I dont get preggers, must have hostile mucus or summat, who knows!!

Maybe we will be cycle buds again, hope so XXXX


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi kizzy

Often wonder if my mucus is hostile - wouldn't suprise me if it was killing poor little !  do you ever wonder if you have ninja antibodies too?? It would be just typical if DHs supa sperm were being nuked mercilessly!!!  OMG I think I might just go mad with thinking about this all one day!!  Are you 'unexplained' too?
  
xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

Well 1st scan today,there was multiple follicles, all under 1cm, I hope that they settle down and just leave 3 good ones that will grow into big ones and hope that it works this time.  Going back on Monday for another scan to see whats happening.  Thank you all for your best wishes for my scan.

Well ladies I've lost some weight only a little bit, but thats better than nothing right, and I'm going back yo the gym, and am thinking about going to yoga or maybe Pilate's, cant decide as yet will see which one my friend wants to do.  I really need to loose this weight as if IUI doesn't work then we wont be able to have IVF on the NHS if I'm over weight, so here goes my healthy eating.

Ladies I've updated the IUI list and hope that it's all OK.

Also I'm sending everyone some  and some   and for us ladies that are waiting of our follicles to grow heres a little     

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello 

Tessa, yep unexplained, dontcha just hate that!!! 

Claire, good luck with scan for Monday keep follie dancing!


Okay girls I have a question for you!!!:


AF is still not here full blown, just a tiny bit of brown d/c sorry TMI, I usually get that at begining of AF but then after a few hours its proper blood!

Test was neg this am so cant be THAT!

Is it just taking awhile cos of all the drugs and my cycle being messed up? 

Its doing my head in cos I just want it to arrive and get it over with!!!  

Had a wee bit of crampy pains but took pain killers right away cos I thought it was gonna be nasty ( i dont do pain very well!!) so know I dunno if I have pain or not!! ARRGGHHH!!! BTW stopped taking pessaries Thurs morning. 

Help me!!  

   XXXX


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Afternoon everbody,

Blimey there is a lot to catch up on!

Its my first chance to say congrats to Vicks! Hope all the   girls are doing well.

Claire & Lu       a follie dance for you two!

Tessa & Kizzy, so sorry to here of your neg results, big   for you both & Katrina  - hope you all have a good relaxing weekend  !

Mands - beginning of the 2ww eh! - We are all here to see you through it hun!

Deborah - lets hope the   turns up soon!

Rebecca, how are you feeling today?

Nikki - how are you hunny?

 to Misky!

And how is everyone else? Sending   to everybody.

Well a quick 'me' update. My AF arrived on Wednesday evening. So I have been in for my base line scan today & and I'm all ready to start! Jabbing starts this evening -eek! I'm just glad to be getting on with it now! 

I'll let you know how the 1st injection goes - I've never seen so many needles!

Liz
x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Kizzy

I'm afraid you're experiencing yet another side effect of the dreaded pessaries.  My AF after both my IUI cycles was messed up because of them.  It took about four days for AF to show up properly.  On my first IUI cycle I didn't really have a proper AF just a lot of spotting and no proper bleed at all.  I know all this waiting around is awful cos if you're like me I still had a tiny bit of hope that I might be pg cos AF hadn't properly started.

Try not to worry too much hun... just think about the next month without treatment...no horrid pessaries... normal BMS (don't you just start to forget what that was like!!!)...and normal life!!!  Enjoy this time and then look ahead positively to round two!  Take care

Sorry just a quick   to everyone else at the mo..will try to pop on later.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Sarah

yes I am so looking forward to normal life!!! 

Af is so evil, thanks for telling me your experience, that helps! You just hear some girls saying they got full blown AF day after testing neg.....I want AF to come!! (weirdo!  )

Ah well will just have to be patient with old witch!!

 
XXX

Thanks for your nice words Magpie good luck with injections, do u have an auto injector?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Afraid not Kizzy - I'm on the syringes!  

I think it will be ok - the needles are very small & I have a nice big roll of flab round my belly ideal for the job! 

I have decided to do them myself as I think DH might hurt me (unintentionally!?) - we'll see how it goes.

Liz
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck!!

I had auto injector so found it easy. I was so scared of needles b4 that!

You will find inner strength to do it cos its for a good cause!! XXX


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Kizzy - Unexplained infertility is a joy.....NOT!!!  If one more person says to relax and be grateful nothing is wrong i might scream!!  It can't be normal otherwise it wouldn't be taking over 3 years to get pregnant!!!!  ARGHHHHH!!  

Magpie - good luck with jabbin - i had syringes and was quite a pro after first few days!  I did them myself cos would probably have fallen out with DH if he had hurt me at all!!


Sair - hi!! how's things??

Lu - hope scan was good....?  


xxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

I agree, unexplained infertility is actually very difficult to handle.  At least once they have idenitified the cause they can tell you what they can do about it.  In my case the answer was not a lot (dh has zero sperm) but at least once we knew that we could move on.  Not easy to be told it, and obviously has been very difficult for dh in particular, but there you go.

Right, confession time girlies, I couldn't resist it so I did one of the Acon very early tests and the answer was.......I am not sure!

After 3 minutes, nothing, after about 5 minutes, maybe there was a line there, if I held it at a certain angle to the light.....but maybe not.  In any event, if there was a line there it could have been from my hcg jab (which was only 11 days ago, and was 10,000, so can stay in the system for 14 days).

So what was the point?  I am so angry with myself, because I know that only fools test early, but I cannot resist it.  I suppose the only good to come out of it is that I know that there is very little if anything of the jab left in my system, so if I do get a BFP it should be a real one.  But I can see I am now going to be on a rollercoaster of regular testing until Tuesday. 

What a fool I am!!!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
I’ve now reached the day the clinic said to test and still bfp so it’s probably time for me to leave this thread    but I may pop in from time to time if that’s OK.

Kizzy – so sorry things didn’t work out his time round. I also think that I might have hostile mucus. If this is the case for you then IUI is a real possibility! Those   can get right to the source! I read somewhere that you can sometimes reverse it yourself but you have to use a condom for about 6 months. No way!!

Tessa – so sorry about your bfn. My hospital never even mentioned the possibility of endo until I mentioned it just before I had my lap&dye (I’d had my suspicions for a long time but was in denial). I feel that if I hadn’t said anything they would have done the lap, reported that I had endo and booked me in for surgery again. Me saying something meant that I’d given my consent to laser beam it off when I had the l&d.

Rebecca –     but everything crossed for you    .

Lu – hope those follies go big and strong.     Sorry that work is so stressful. I would really try to do as much relaxation as you can to try and counteract it. I really believe my relaxation CD helped me loads plus I do yoga every week and have acupuncture (maybe I'm a bit high maintenance?).

Deb – glad your appt went OK    and  

Charlie – hope dh’s hospital visit goes OK. Lots of sticky vibes to you – you really deserve a happy and healthy pg.  

Nikki – lots of   for the future  

Magpie – good luck with the jabbing.  

Anita and Vicks – sticky vibes to you   

 to Sair, Chickadee, Sweetcheeks, Dillydolly, Miskey, sniffers, jabbers, basters and EVERYBODY.

Kitty x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

evening girls

Kizzy - sorry to hear it was bfn. I hope you enjoy your drinking and your returning sex drive. I hope that 2 is your lucky number  

Katrina - I find accupuncture really helpful - it helps thicken the uterus lining and increases blood flow to the follies. 30 squibblies is v good  

Charlie        for dh stay in hosptial

Tessa - sorry to hear AF turned up - better luck for next time.    Enjoy your bevvies tonight. If u really think that your mucus is doing a ninja job on dh's swimmers   - ask the hospital to do a post coital test for you - they just take a smear sample within an hour of you having sex - stick it under a microscope and see if it is being 'repelled'. 

Claire - great news re your follies- and well done for the weight loss   can you please put me on the 2ww list?

Liz - best of luck with all that jabbing  - I remember it well - urgh! It gets easier as you go along honest- the 1st one is freaky but it doesnt hurt anywhere near as much as u think it will

Kitty - congrats and bon voyage ! enjoy the other thread- it's lovely that's where you are off to - wishing you a happy and uneventful 9 months x

I still hadnt ovulated this morning (still no CM signs and no increase in temps) - so am not holding out much hope at all for this cycle - nothing has seemed smooth about it - so very frustrated and quite negative - for which I apologise, as I try to be quite the opposite the rest of the time. BMS seems pointless as dh's swimmers are glued together by nasty antibodies.  

Never mind - will shake it off 
Hello to everyone and big hugs to all for a great weekend
Amanda xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Rebecca, how naughty of you! I've got everything crossed that this will be a BFP for you honey.

Liz, good luck with the injections. I was doing mine in the tummy but it was making me sick so now have to inject in my thigh. It hurts though...   

Kitty, thanks for the advice. You take care of yourself and pop back and say hello and let us know how you're doing. 

Kizzy, here's hoping mean old witch will turn up for you over the weekend.

Hello Tessa, scan was not good, still no follies over 5mm and now I'm on 4th scan. They've put my meds up to 100iu and 150iu on Sat and Sun to see if that helps. If nothing on Monday then this one will be abandoned.   

Hello to Sarah. How are you doing?

Claire, good luck with the follie dancing! 

Hello Deb, any sign of old witch, when are you due? 

Anyway, as I'm still not growing any juicy follies maybe I can have some advice. Has puregon ever not worked for any of you? The nurse was so sure this would work after 9 months of not ovulating on clomid. Is it possible I just don't have any eggs? Is that being silly? 

Anyway, I'll catch up with you all over the weekend. Have a good one ladies.
Lu
xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Amanda, so sorry you're down. It can be so hard at times to stay  . Huge hugs to you honey.

Also sorry Charlie, I forgot to wish your DH all the best for his stay in hospital. Hope he's ok.

Lu
xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

For those of you who are in need of some follie dancing...      

For those in need of a hug... 

For those with  ... 

& those with  ...  for next time

For those having  ...lucky sods, I'm workin all weekend

Lucy I am due to start next cycle at the start of March so if you have to abandon then we can keep each other sane next time...

Have a great weekend ladies

J x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Mands

I have added you onto the 2WW list and wishing you all the best.

Ladies a quick question  does anyone else have a thirst with menapur?  I don't remember having this last cycle, but all I've done this afternoon is drink.

Good luck and sending lots of    o us all

Claire


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello everyone, too much happens on here for me to keep up. I am going to get a note pad and take notes in the future 

Lucy -I hope your follys grow over the weekend, mine increased from 11mm to 22 mm, so fingers crossed

Claire - thirsty only for coors light or that new kronenberg white fruity beer  

Does menopur totally change your cycle or is it just me...don't want to be too graphic

Kizzy I think you're with meback to the beginning again.......................never mind all good things come to thosewho wait............. apparently anyway 

I am off for a scan on Tuesday it should be Monday but the Dr isn't in and although there is someone there on Monday I can't get one done cos the nurse( ) says I am too complicated and so will see the Dr on Tuesday instead. 

I hope everyone is OK.


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Claire - i was really thirsty all way through last cycle on menopur- I thinkit was because I was sweating it out at night - TMI?!!

Lu - I've so got my fingers crossed for those follies     - hang in there we're all sending you    

Dillydolly - hi! - good luck for tuesday 

Amanda - good luck on the dreaded    

Rebecca - the testing thing - we've all done it!!  Don't beat yourself up - we're all sending out vibes for a     

On a different note - hurray the sun is shining!!  Haven't seen it for such a long time think I might be suffering from SAD!!  Going to take the dogs for a walk and soak up some rays - hope everyone has a good day today!

ttfn

x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Good morning Girlie's,

I have just split hot chocolate on my keyboard so I hope this works. 

Deborah - I hope this is the cycle for you. Good luck for the donor hunt!

Kitty - So pleased for the reasons you are leaving the thread, but come back and tell us how you are going! We will all want to know when that little bundle of joy arrives!

Kizzy - I hope the you don't have to go through 4 tries of IUI as well!! If you are having a big session over the weekend, make sure there is lots of water included (wagging finger!). 

Charlie - Best wishes to DH for his hospital stay. Hope it is short, sweet and uncomplicated! And as for Florence Nightingale - I have images of a lady with a candle holder floating round the house!!  

Rebecca - Good grief, only 5 days early! Really have everything crossed for you that you are on the way to 'baby makes five'. Where did you get the hpt from. You said they were much cheaper than Boots.

Magpie - will send you a pm. Best of luck with your jabbing as of yesterday evening. Syringes, eek

Lucy - hugs coming your way sweets. How are you? Can tell you are felling a bit low - you are posting less. I really hope that you do not have to abandon next week and that Ryan can go with you for that next scan. If you are worried that you have no eggs have you ever had your egg reserves tested? 

Amanda - I am on day 20 of my cycle, would be wonderful if I had got that far with a 2WW! Waiting for AF So I can started. You sound like you are getting really wound up - I hope you can find some way to relax, your lining sounded good!

Katrina - What are you studying at college? I did acupuncture for a while. I did it in conjunction with Chinese herbs. It regulated my cycle and made it far more comfortable. Meant I had no old blood at the beginning as well. Sorry TMI  Obviously it did not work on the pg front tho! £30 is not too bad!

Dillydolly - What does your nurse mean you are too complicated, perhaps she is not skilled enough?? Or a personality clash? Just what you need anyway - all the very best for Tuesday. 

Tessa - Hope you enjoyed the sunshine, fresh air and dog walking. I hope the lap goes well in a couple of weeks and you can relax before then. 

Clare - fingers crossed for Monday and that scan and wonderful news on the weight loss! I love yoga, although do not go as much as I should. I think that DVD that Kitty was talking of sounds good and am going to check it out!

Chickadee - we may be cycling together as well as I am looking at starting in March. 

No news in my world - still waiting. Sorry, feel like I joined too early, but am learning stuff as you guys go through it, so your journeys are helpful! Well DH is yelling at the televisions watching the rugby. Must be off to see what the score is. Hope you all have a lovely weekend and do lots of nice things for yourselves. Take care
M


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Misky that will be great if we cycle together hun. I was like you and joined way too early and felt like I was there under false pretences for a while lol. It is useful but also frustrating as you want to get on with stuff like everyone else seems to be doing...

Have a great weekend girlies!

J x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, dumb question coming up. 

What is the 'bubbles' thing at the side of our replies? can you tell I am a newbie??

M x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

I think they are like little tokens of affection Misky...Here comes one for you  lol

J x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies.

I had my 2nd DIUI on thursday. Bit concerned though! I've caught quite a nasty stomach bug, no sickness, just back end trouble. Sorry if TMI, but i'm really worried it could affect the fertilising or implantation! 

Am i just being silly or could it be a problem, cos i haven't really eaten since thursday. Feeling slightly better today.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Mouse,

Sorry I can't really help but just wanted to say feel better soon and good luck

J x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

I must share this with you all.  Whilst reading my weekly womens magazine there was a little comment (quoted by a celeb) who stated that Dr's believe that wearing high heals can cause infertility, as it changes your posture.  Well thats where I must have got ot from.  Can you believe that?  I'm going on a search to see if it has any truth in it, will it you know if I find anything.

Good luck everyone

Claire


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Claire - OMG i'm only a small wee thing and if I have to give up high heels as well as alcohol, caffeine ete etc i might just have to scream!  Lets hope it was a misprint.  Let us know!! 

Mouse - hope you feel better soon. 


Lucy - are you Ok - we haven't seen you in a while? 


lol

xx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
feeling a bit more sane today -but thanks for all the kind wishes, you loves!!!!

Chickadee, may I just compliment you on your post, you covered everyone in one email perfectly- well done!!! it really made me smile  
Mouse - wishing you better soon x
Rebecca - hope u resisted a pee stick today - but if you didnt - I hope u saw 2 lines x
Lucy - I am sure you def do have eggies - they are just being v stubborn in coming down. A bit too shy maybe    I hope u get better news on monday
CLaire - honestly?!?!? re that article - like women werent wearing heels in the 40's, 50's and 60's etc - isn't it lovely how there is another way to blame us each week!  I hope u find nothing to substantiate it - what would I do without all my heeled shoes?!  (buy some more?!)
to the girls on menapur - drinking lots (water and milk) is meant to help your follies -so fill your boots    it will also stop u getting headaches on the medicine if u suffer.

Hello to everyone else - I know I have forgotten some personal mentions (please forgive me) - but just wanted to pop in and say hi, and hope u r all having a lovely weekend 
big hugs all round 
Amanda xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies --> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49106.new.html#new


----------

